# [SOLVED] Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.



## badstormer

When I was hosting a server on minecraft, a few people complained that the server was down. It was, and the problem is that my router switched to a dynamic IP after comcast installed a security system to my house. If I try to reset the router, the system goes down and takes a helluva long time to get back up. Whenever I try to switch to a static IP, however, I lose internet connection. Wondering how to fix this. Or do I have to switch back to my laptop - which might also not even work. (I'll go try that, but I'm using my desktop because it has extra RAM.) Help? :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Welcome to TSF!

set the game servers ip as static by doing a ip reservation in the router so the server gets the same ip every time or just set a static ip that is not in the routers dhcp scope.

provide the results of a ipconfig /all for review if you need further help.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

My server's IP was the static IP. All I want to know is if there is a way for a static IP to connect to the internet with a security system at my house installed, which is not protecting the internet; rather disabling a static IP. If you can explain why an ipconfig /all will help, I'd be glad to post one.

More importantly... I'm not the smartest guy in the world, how would I do an ip reservation?

Let me rephrase the question; this problem happened after the cameras, and motion sensors were installed. I'm assuming it's them that started the problem, however I'm not 100% sure. This problem happened the exact day after the system was installed, and whenever I try to switch the IP of my main computer to static, it loses internet connection. So I want to know how to fix this. The router is a Linksys model WRT120N, and whenever turned off, the cameras and sensors go offline, and it's (nearly) impossible to reboot them, so by all means I'll switch back to my laptop for hosting on my minecraft server if I have to reboot the router to use the main computer. If there is no way to get around this, just say it. (This also counts as a bump, correct?) *Ragemode activate* :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

ipconfig /all tells us how your ip stack is configured, where you may have made a mistake in that configuration and what devices for networking you are using.

We would want to see a ipconfig that has internet and the ipconfig after you lose internet.

If that doesn't tell us what is wrong we'll ask for more info...

You would consult the user manual for your router. Starting in the index for ip reservations would be a good start.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I'll do that ip thing now, may take awhile to copy and paste, yes I know how to copy it out of command prompt, everyone asks me that for no reason... That computer hardly ever cooperates after removing that malware, however, a bit more lagged up than usual... (That leads into another story nobody would want to hear), and for the manual... If one came with the package, I have no idea where it is, is there a site for it - perhaps the site for the router (Where you have to enter your IP and then your password to access it?) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

go to the routers manufactures web site and down load the manual from there.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

K. Still working on the copy&paste log, however, sorry if it takes awhile.

Before static IP:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87e:6371:5dc0:7b0b%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 03, 2012 11:39:53 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 04, 2012 11:39:53 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259581905
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEB3DFE0-F6CE-4F40-9D3F-2139FBB35FE6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>



After static:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87e:6371:5dc0:7b0b%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.123.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259581905
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEB3DFE0-F6CE-4F40-9D3F-2139FBB35FE6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>


Hope it helps.

I saw that the IPv4 IP has changed, is this bad?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

It appears you are setting as static but not entering a ip address.

You need to put in the ip address, the subnet mask, the gatway and the dns servers ips and not leave these fields blank.

Assuming your dhcp scope starts at .100 and goes up you would enter the following info

192.168.1.50 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet mask
192.168.1.1 gateway
192.168.1.1 dns server


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Did I forget to mention I have a tool that does it for me? The tool is named Portforward Setup Static IP Address. Is there a way to do it manually?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

How could a tool know what ip to use?

Sure you can do this manually. that is how you are supposed to do it 

Go to tcp/ip properties in network and select the option below "obtain ip address automatically" and enter the required info than hit OK


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

How would I get to that? (From start menu) And this tool scans the IP, then makes a recommendation to that the static IP should be, which in this case, it selected 192.168.1.50 and it has since the cameras were installed. Before the cameras and sensors, it was 76.104.237.68, however. The IP has changed on both the laptop and this desktop. Again, how to get to the network? Or is it possible to access outside of start -_-

In the network in the control panel, I couldn't find an option for what you said to select (tcp/ip, properties)


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

If you right click on the Wifi icon in the Taskbar and select Open Network and Sharing Center then click on Wireless Network Connection / Properties - (bottom left) / (TCP/IPv4 / Properties and ensure that the radio button is ticked for *Obtain IP address automatically* to enable DHCP and to assign a static IP, tick the radio button for *Use the following IP address* to enter the details as advised for the static IP address.

If you use the first option, then you don't/can't enter an alternative IP or any of the other details as it will do it automatically.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Then I probably want to use the manual one ^_^ Thanks.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

From the ipconfig, it looks like the Miniport adapters are being used and not your main wireless card.

The camera and sensors will be using the WiFi signal from the router and that is why they go down when you switch off the router

I don't know if Comcast set these up to use the Miniport adapters or assigned them static IPs but if one of those is the same as the .50, then that is when you will get a conflict.

Device static IPs are set up in the router along with their MAC addresses and computer static IPs are set up as I've previously described.

After entering the details into TCP/IPv4 / Properties for the static IP, tick the box for *Validate settings upon exit* and if there's any conflict, then the connection will be reported as failed.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Alright. Ima try that in the morning, getting tired. I'll update soon with the results. Thanks again, both of you.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

If you get a conflict, then set your computer up to use the other end of the DHCP pool.

The DHCP pool is from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 (which can be confirmed by logging into the router and checking the range) and from there up to 254, so you can use anything from 200 through to 254 which should keep you out of the way of the cameras and sensors.

I'm off to roost as well :smile:


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Sorry for the delay. Again, computer hardly ever cooperates. It's hard to explain why.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Welcome back :smile:

Did you try setting up the static IP from the other end of the DHCP pool ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4df4:6377:d73e:f550%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242282913
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87e:6371:5dc0:7b0b%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 06, 2012 5:11:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 10, 2012 6:33:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259581905
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEB3DFE0-F6CE-4F40-9D3F-2139FBB35FE6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>
C:\Users\Owner>
C:\Users\Owner>



There's the ipconfig /all. What have I broken 

^ Oh wait I forgot to do the after.... I'll go get that ^_^

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-78-33-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4df4:6377:d73e:f550%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 09, 2012 1:43:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 10, 2012 1:43:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242282913
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87e:6371:5dc0:7b0b%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 06, 2012 5:11:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 10, 2012 6:33:06 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259581905
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEB3DFE0-F6CE-4F40-9D3F-2139FBB35FE6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>


Turns out the one above this post was the static one. And I somehow still had connection. I'll try launching the server again to see if I somehow fixed it without knowing :/

Think I may have fixed it... Somehow  I used the automatic tool. I'll check now...


Edit: Nevermind. Port checker tool (I has one of those as well ) Couldn't ping my router. HOWEVER there IS an option to enter an IP of your own choosing. If that would help, what should I enter, again?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

badstormer I would suggest you spend some time over at portforward.com and review how you do port forwarding.

If you have set a static ip on the game server is would say
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

If you are missing this critical piece you most certainly are missing others.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Portforward static IP is what I use and I went to portforward.com for a guide. That's how I started the server in the first place. I'm just trying to figure out the new IP, I have narrowed it down to that being the problem ^_^

Aha. Found it earlier in this post... So 192.168.1.210 should work, eh? I'll go try it...

Nope, it didn't. What a surprise. I think I may know what I did wrong though.. I'll update in the morning.

Edit: Well guess what? It didn't work. I did forget to update the static IP in the router website but that didn't help. I don't see any other problems... Same problem with my laptop. I'm on that ATM.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

post a screen shot of the routers port forwarding page for review


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I have no idea how to post a picture somewhere on the internet to let you view it here... But I can type what is written in the one line I typed in.


Application name: Name1. External Port: 25565. Internal Port: 25565. Protocol: Both. Enabled: (Checkbox marked).


If you do require a screenshot, I could use a link to a site to post it to. Or something else if that's now how it's done. I just hope that was enough...


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Cool trick: do a alt print screen. Put it into mspaint and save it as a bmp file. Attach it here. Simple as that.

What you typed is missing the ip address of the game server.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Ah. Sorry about not adding the IP :facepalm: 
I'll go do what you just said now... I just hope mspaint is the same as paint... It is, right? 

EDIT: I saved the webpage as .bmp, it saved it as a paintshop pro image. (I have paintshop pro), this is it, right? Sorry for all the questions. Just want to get this done as quick as possible... :huh:


Another edit: Paintshop pro didn't consider it a valid BMP file. Not surprised... Also, the IP I forgot to add to what I typed above is 192.168.1.210. Thats entered on the site, portforward static setup, server IP that only I can connect to... What could I be missing :frown:


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

the file for paint is mspaint.exe

If you saved it as bmp it should be fine to upload and view.

Once you have assigned that ip to the game server do anohter post of the ipconfig /all for review


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I'll work on paint, and I believe I'm on my static IP now... I'll go check and do another ipconfig /all I guess... (It will be from my laptop considering my desktop and this are having the same problem... Hope it's alright)

Ipconfig /all;


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\badstormer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rguys-laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1701 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E4-D5-3D-DE-BA-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::487a:e4b8:ca1:dcf9%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.210(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 384095549
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-79-A0-6A-24-B6-FD-42-54-0E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-B6-FD-42-54-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E4-D5-3D-DE-BA-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A0675594-C85A-4A58-8E2D-44FEA33AFE31}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{12AC8747-EDFD-4CF4-91FA-2E28C165C04E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EE7E5D61-326C-4EC4-8CED-520F914A1DC7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:34b0:25a0:bc46:3e03(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34b0:25a0:bc46:3e03%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\badstormer>

^ I just noticed that DHCP is disabled... Perhaps the desktop is fixed but this isn't? I'm going to go run a test on my desktop now. Hope it works


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

You can't forward the same ports to two devices.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

The reason DHCP is showing as Disabled is because you've assigned the computer with the static IP address of .210.

Does your router have a DHCP Table or a System log that you can view which will tell you the IP addresses that the security equipment have been set to, as this original fault came about following the installation of the cameras and sensors.

An alternative would be to contact Comcast and ask them how they were set up because when either end outside of the DHCP pool has been tried and you're still getting a conflict....

You could try setting up the router to reserve an IP address within the DHCP pool so then, the desktop will always be assigned that address as its static IP first before any other devices.

Perhaps this will help How to Port Forward for Minecraft | eHow.com


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I know how to portforward, as I said earlier, the server was originally up a year ago. But the reserve IP sounds good... But as I didn't know how to do the other things... Guess what I'm about to ask :3 (Sorry. At least yer making me smart enough to tell other people how to fix this problem later...)


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

It's surprising what I'm learning by helping others but I already knew how to do this one :grin:

Basically it's the same as when you assign a static IP address to a printer as a Fixed Host except that this time, you will be entering the MAC address of the desktop and assigning a static IP from within the DHCP pool and as it was picking up 192.168.1.104 when it was set to DHCP Enabled (see ipconfig /all), then use that as its static IP.

When you assign static IPs to peripheral devices, you always use those below or above the DHCP range that the router displays so it doesn't conflict with any that are assigned to any computers from within the DHCP range and as you have already found out, when two devices try to connect to the same IP address, no one wins.

If the desktop had an Internet connection when it was assigned .210, I'm not sure why that didn't work when you set up Minecraft using that as the desktop's static IP, because really, you are still assigning a static IP whether it's within the DHCP pool or not.

But just to clarify things for setting up a reserved IP, one is a written tutorial and the other is video.

How to Set Up DHCP Reservations So You Never Have to Check a Local IP Address Again

How to reserve IP addresses on your router - YouTube


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

The only problem with that is I can't find my MAC address in ipconfig :/


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

It's the one listed as the *Physical Address* but you'll need to use the one for how you intend to connect the desktop to the router - Wireless or Ethernet as each has its own and it'll probably be best to use the IPv4 (preferred) address that is listed in ipconfig /all, for whatever method of connection you're going to use.

Once it is set as that, then physically changing from wireless to ethernet or vice versa will cause problems.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Define ethernet, please... Been awhile since I ever payed attention to anything :huh:


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

An Ethernet connection is when you wire the computer to the router and these are the bits of your ipconfig /all of your desktop that you need to use although, you could set the IP address to anything from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 and still be within your DHCP range, but it's just as easy to use the one it normally gets assigned even though that could be changed on every boot up when DHCP is enabled.

If you prefer or need to use a Wireless connection, then you would use the corresponding bits for the Wireless LAN Adapter but as it needs to be permanently switched on, then the Ethernet is the better option.

When you manually enter the MAC address, they are separated by full colons *:* and not dashes as they are displayed in the ipconfig /all so that would be entered as *78:E7109:48* and the IP address, you already know about.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48*
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87e:6371:5dc0:7b0b%10(Preferred)
*IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 06, 2012 5:11:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 10, 2012 6:33:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259581905
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-83-E2-0A-78-E7-D1-D0-D9-48
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.12.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Thanks, entering that now. I'm guessing when switched off, I need to re-do this process?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*



badstormer said:


> Thanks, entering that now. I'm guessing when switched off, I need to re-do this process?


No, once it's set in the router it will remain unless you factory reset the router should it become buggy or when you update its firmware which requires a factory reset.

Once you have it set up and hopefully working then log into the router and back up the config so should you ever need to factory reset it, you just need to use the restore facility within the router and it will be restored with all of it's previous settings except in the case where you've updated the firmware, in which case you will have to enter the details afresh and back up the new config, dumping the previous one first as the file will be incremented from .config to .config (1).

Once you've updated firmware on a router, then any previous backed up configs become obsolete as you can no longer use them unless you revert the f/w, which isn't advisable unless the update causes connectivity problems - Too much info ? :smile:


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Please remain on topic :huh: Jk... But I'll go try that now. Just need someone to check it since my friend is out camping for 2 weeks with his family >.> Hopefully the people that visit the server's site know how to set a new IP for a server connection...


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

It *was* on topic as you raised the question if you would need to re-enter the settings should you switch off.

I assumed you were referring to the router as that is where the settings are stored and so included other instances, when the settings would only need to be re-entered as an *aid to you*.

Don't forget that when you are running solely wired, you should Disconnect the SSID via the wifi icon in the Taskbar, otherwise the router will be bouncing between the two as DHCP is Enabled for the wireless adapter.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Note how I said *Jk* on that post :/ Thanks though, I'll get back with an update within about a day...


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*



badstormer said:


> Note how I said *Jk* on that post :/ Thanks though, I'll get back with an update within about a day...


Oh :smile: Not up on txt speak :grin:


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

You have text speak... How... How would that even work?
On a forum, anyway.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

That's what I call those abbrieviations - some I can work out after I've seen them a couple of times but never seen jk before (dinosaur :grin: )


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

This could take awhile... The people that usually go on the server are getting inactive since it's been down for awhile.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

What sort of arrangement do you have if/when you go on holiday ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I have absolutely no idea what you mean by that...


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*



badstormer said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you mean by that...


I always thought that if you were hosting a server, then the machine would need to on all of the time ?

Any joy yet ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Not necessarily, only a 24/7 server, which is usually only a server hosted from a site that you need to pay. I prefer using my desktop which has 6gb... And usually a 6gb site costs about... 80$. And no luck, tried to host a TF2 server with a friend, he couldn't connect, I could, so I have a hunch that the router still has a problem. I used 192.168.1.103. I feel like that might not be the one I reserved but... If I'm wrong, tell me.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

.102 was the one shown for your Ethernet in the ipconfig /all but it shouldn't matter, because whichever device had previously been allocated with that, would just get another one as the router would assign that IP first.

Been having a Google and there are suggestions to use the virtual server in the router (don't even know if mine has one :grin: ) or in the DMZ, but another obstacle could be the firewall.

Have a google around as there are quite a few links on this, but you've got the basics right with the static IP and entering the port for the game.

Looks like the settings just need rearranging a bit to stop the blocking, but why you were able to host okay with the same router before....?

Have you tried this with the cameras and sensors disabled/switched off ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Wait... I think ik why TF2 didn't work, didn't open the port on my router. However it says it uses 2 ports instead of just 1, so would I need to open 2 ports on the same IP? Also, I have turned the router (That gives the cameras internet) off and on many times to get this laptop internet access. I can't necessarily turn the cameras and sensors off without triggering an alarm for all that I know, and I'm not going to try that. Once my friend gets back on, I'll remember to open the ports on the router. But do I need a different IP than the one I used on the minecraft server...?

Update: Tried with external IP 27015, Internal 27005, as that is what I believe needs to be done. What else could it be? :/


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

What's this TF2 - thought you were trying to set up a server for Minecraft ?

Yes, you'll need a different IP address for TF2 as the one you set up for Minecraft is dedicated to the desktop.

So, is Minecraft working now ?

Have a read through this article for Minecraft if that isn't up and running yet HOW TO: Set Up a Minecraft Server - Minecraft Forum

And try this one for TF2 (haven't watched the videos) 
How to setup a TF2 Dedicated server (Complete tutorial)HD - YouTube

Does the security stuff have a separate line installed, as you said that you had switched the router off/on that gave them their Internet ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Figured I'd try TF2 if minecraft didn't work, to see if the problem was on their end. I'll go try minecraft again now. If it's not, I'll just let my friend figure it out. It's about time he is finally the smart one :l


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I guess we've addressed your original problem of the static IP you had chosen was conflicting with the secruity gear and now the desktop is connecting okay ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Nope. Problem has not been solved. He can't connect to TF2 or another game called terraria, which we decided to try on, that failed. Still working on minecraft, I'll have results for that soon.

Update: Minecraft is not working. He can't connect to 192.168.1.103. That's the reserved IP for this laptop. 192.168.1.102 is my desktop - the server originated on this laptop so we need to get the problem solved on this first if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Before you had the security equipment installed, how did you have the desktop set up ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Well, I didn't 'move' the server to the desktop, I made a new one, and just moved the original world to the desktop. The desktop already has a reserved IP, being 192.168.1.102. But again, the desktop is failing too. Is there any way to tell which IP's or end of the DHCP pool the equipment is using?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

When you set up the reserved IP, was anything already listed as having a static IP address where you could either delete or add to it ?

How exactly is the desktop failing ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

No, nothing else was listed. And nobody can connect to either the laptop or the desktop, that's what I mean by failing. However, I'm not 100% sure I setup the reserved IP for the desktop. I believe it was already there when I setup my laptop's reserved IP as well. But again; I could be mistaken.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

If you've set up reserved IPs in the router, then they must be listed somewhere so that you can either edit (change IP address) or delete them.

If you haven't reserved them in the router, then check (TCP/IPv4)/Properties to see if you've assigned them static IPs in each of the computers.

If the desktop and laptop can connect to the net for normal usage, then there won't be a conflict with whatever the security equipment's IP has been set to, but the only way you're going to properly troubleshoot this is to first double check that you've set up the Minecraft and TF2 severs as per the previous links, then arrange a convenient time with your friend to test them and switch off the security equipment for the duration.

If they're working, then boot the security gear back up and if they then stop working, then it can only be down to their intrusion protection protocol - firewall.

It's probably interpreting the incoming as an attack and will be blocking it.

You will need to contact Comcast techs for instructions on how to adjust their firewall settings to allow the servers to work on their respective ports.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

So wait - again, how the hell do I check the TCP/IPv4 again? ipconfig /all? And more importantly, I do not believe there is a way to disable the equipment, unless unplugging the 'security' plug on my comcast modem is how it's done :l But if it is the firewall, I'm not going to keep taking steps on this to try to fix it, I'm thinking I'll just get a dedicated server... But, I'll keep going for now. Also, they can both work as static.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

With the security equipment online then there are too many variables to verify if your Minecraft and TF2 set up are working.

Contact Comcast to see if there is a way to set the firewall rules to allow these computers to act as servers.

This article will show you how to set up a static IP address for the wired connection and just repeat the steps for the wireless connection if you ever want to assign a one to that as well Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7 - PortForward.com


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Alright. Now I know how to setup a static IP manually  Friend is on now, I'll check if the server is up...

Nevermind, me and him are having a small argument at the time, there will be a delay. As well as figuring out how to shut down the security equipment, as the only way I see is to unplug the custom router that they run on. Would that fix any issues? Comcast also states that the equipment has absolutely NOTHING to do with a firewall.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Is the custom router for the security stuff different to what you use for your normal broadband connection and if so, as I've asked before, does it have its own line coming in or is it bridged to your Linksys ?

If the servers work with the security equipment switched off then you should have Comcast's techs return to check their settings, as no one on the forum would advise you to alter their setup with it involving specialized installed security equipment.

If two separate lines with two different routers are involved, then perhaps a channel change would help, but that wouldn't have changed your server from using a static IP to DHCP enabled but could have caused connectivity problems.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Eh, still working on the connection from the security system shut off. May take awhile, sorry...


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*



badstormer said:


> Eh, still working on the connection from the security system shut off. May take awhile, sorry...


I was wondering how you were getting on :smile:

Have you contacted Comcast and fully explained the situation with the problems you're having since they set up the security equipment ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

No, I have a hunch it may not be comcast. Why would the security equipment even install a firewall when I already have mcafee and windows defender? And again, sorry for the delay :/


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I wasn't talking about a firewall this time round for the security equipment but if your set up was fine until those were installed, to me that is more than just a coincidence.

It was just a thought that the security equipment could have it's own firewall as a sort of anti-tamper, but you have said that this kit has its own router which could provide that security and the way that has been set up could be the conflict - or have I misunderstood about it having its own router ?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

I know it's been awhile since I replied but you are correct about it having it's own router.

I'm not sure that the router for the cameras and sensors does have a working internet connection, but it seems to be the case. 

I'd be surprised if you replied to this... Hope you do 

(By the way, any ideas on where I can pick up long-lasting Triple-A batteries? These batteries I'm using are horrible for my wireless mouse...)


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Am i right in thinking that the security system has it's own router that was supplied by comcast and is it connected to the modem and then your router to the security router?

In this configuration below:

*Modem>security router>your router>computer*

If it is a security router is it a sonicwall by any chance as this would explain why your minecraft server is not working?

You can buy duracell from any electrical outlet, also consider buying rechargable batteries and a recharger you can get them quite cheap these days.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

If the modem you are speaking of happens to be the CPU, then no, it is not connected to that. Nor is it (In any way that I could think of) connected to my router.

Neither do I know of any way to see if it is any sort of device with it's own firewall to block incoming connections.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Download this program and post a snip Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus

It's just a thought that with two routers/systems, they could be broadcasting on the same channel or one either side which could cause a conflict and the security's channel may show up as a user alongside your's in the scan.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

What does your router connect to please?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

My router connects to an outlet - (If you didn't know, it's wireless - technically), As for the other router, I believe it does the same, but I'll check.


For all that I know, the wireless connection from my router connects to wherever the nearest comcast wireless projector or.. Whatever is. <-- Or did you mean something else :?

Ah, :?. :/'s retarded brother.

As for the WiFi inspector, I do not believe the Comcast router is on it. 
I have a feeling it may not even be a router - I could provide a picture of it if needed.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

A Xirrus snip could prove useful.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Yes i am trying to establish what type of equipment your router is connected for intance another router.

Your problems statrted when you had the security system installed.

So your router is it connected to the ssecurity system and does that have a router which is then connected to your modem you should be able to tell us that and the name of the router that is used by the security system would be helpful.

So in essence since you have the problems with minecraft now with the security system installed your router connection may be going thru the security system router and that is not configured to forward the ports.

You should contact comcast support or whoever manages the security system if they installed it on behalf of comcast and explain your problem you are having.



> Ah, :?. :/'s retarded brother.


Not sure what this is about?


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Considering I can't seem to understand how I link an image onto this, I'll explain what I see on Xirrus. First of all, the router closest to mine is called:

"kJLLNw2F1M69ts"

On the Radar it shows as closer than the router I use (I don't see how it's possible, however.)

The host of this router IS Netgear, and so is the router comcast installed.
I did take a close look and the router they supplied IS connected by a cord to my normal Linksys router. (Technically meaning THEIR router would be acting as a firewall/sonicwall - considering they're the same thing - right?)

More importantly, I need to figure out how I can have it allow incoming connections. Any ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

If your linksys is connected to the netgear by cable then you need to forward the port for minecraft port 25565 on the netgear you have installed to the WAN ip address of your linksys and this wan ip address should be a static ip address outside of the netgears DHCP server. Forget about sonicwall your device is not one of those else it would be much harder for you to configure.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

And... Exactly how would I portforward a security router cabled to the router I use for internet?

Update: People with the comcast support staff didn't help at all. Tech Experts, Tech staff, Internet experts, you name it, they keep directing me to each other.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

More update: After trying to kill 2 birds with one stone, I have figured out that the thing provided and hooked up to the linksys is NOT a router. It is an eMTA provided to send in and send out connections from, solely, comcast.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Even more update: I have more stuff ready to post here but I'm too tired to do so. Staying up 2 days in a row trying to figure ONE thing out isn't easy. (Plus that 2-hour chat with GFWL support about GTA IV - whole other story...)

I'll post another update in about 8-10 hours. Making progress faster than usual now.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Is your router connected to the EMTA using an ethernet cable from it WAN port to one of the EMTA lan ports? 

The EMTA maybe a modem or could be a router and support comes from the service provider i can give you no more details as we dont have a model and model no so i can look it up.

You have to be persistent with comcast you are paying for a service from them you have to remind them of that fact and tell them that they have to support you you can tell them that you are thinking of changing provider it can spur them into action knowing that you are extremly unhappy.

Since it is their equipment that when it was put in you cannot use the minecraft server whereas before you could. That is the only thing that has changed has it not?

Once the issue with comcast has been sorted remember to tell them all your issues but be polite but firm with them then you may have trouble free computing.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Alright, since I hardly understood comcast support last night, the eMTA is the Modem. The Netgear router connected to the modem and my Linksys is the thing that is screwing it all up - so they told me to go to Netgear support. Sorry if I'm confusing you a bit... Tech support in comcast isn't exactly easy to navigate. They nearly made me pay 60$ to fix this issue. :banghead:


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

1. Did comcast supply you with the netgear emta gateway or router it is not a modem becuase it connects to your modem so it cannot be?

2. Did comcast install and setup the emta device?

If the answer is yes they are responsible with any technical issues you are having with the equipment.

Netgear say support for emta is to done from the srvice provider in your case comcast.

3. On the netgear on the front of the emta it will give you amodel name and no or it may be on a label on the bottom of the router if you could find this i may be able to get some details that may help but no garantee on it.

Please try and contact Netgear and see what they say as directed by comcast.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Sorry for the 9-month-later response, but I've done some research on this issue.
I talked with a half million Comcast technicians that couldn't figure it out, I also talked to Netgear - no luck. However, the last Comcast tech I talked to said something about the modem's 'bridge mode' being disabled, therefore making it impossible to accept incoming connections for a server. So, they sent a 'signal' to the modem that was supposed to enable said bridge mode. And then, the modem died. Whatever they did, they pretty much killed the thing, forcing me into grabbing a new one.

Now, this strikes me as a possible solution to this problem, although I have no idea how to enable 'bridge-mode', nor do I even know if it is the solution.

Again, sorry for the delayed response, but I had no internet connection half of last year, and when I did, I pretty much forgot about this forum.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Bridge mode allows the wan ip address to go to the routers wan port not the modem. Having public ip on your routers wan port allows you to do port forwarding which gives you the ability to do web and game hosting.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Alright... I'm pretty sure that basically means this is a solution, however I am not aware as to how to enable bridge mode or a public IP on the WAN port.

I'm not as smart as you, and Google hasn't been a lot of help on figuring either of those out. Any chance you can send me in the right direction here?

(I have checked the router setup page, no luck)


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

You need to connect to the modem not the router to put the modem in bridge mode. Most modems are set to 192.168.100.1. Might cable yourself to the modem and see if you can logon. Otherwise contact the ISP tech support and have them put it in bridge mode.

Your routers wan port would be configured as a dhcp client which will result in it getting the ip address from the ISP it needs.


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Well, contacting them and putting it into bridge mode is exactly what I did last time. Now, of course, the Wifi on the modem was gone, but I couldn't connect to the internet using a router, either. I am unsure as to rather or not my current router configuration caused this issue, as the router I used is hooked up to a router they plugged in which is then hooked up to the modem. (Router > Other router > Other modem)

Now, I don't know rather or not I should ask this to you or to them: Why couldn't I connect to the internet using the router? Now, I am unsure as to rather or not I tried to connect the router I use straight to the modem, as in Router > Modem, though I have no idea if that would help.

Hope you can figure this one out, I'd like to avoid going back to their customer support which screwed things up in the first place.

And, in case you're wondering, I happened to have an old modem sitting around, as the modem that died was a newer model, with 4 ethernet ports. The one I have now - 1 port, horrible internet speed. (Hopefully I can use the good one again)


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

With the modem in bridge mode when you hook up your router do you have the WAN connection type set to Automatic DHCP and it is not working?

If so you can you hook up direct to the modem set in bridge mode and do an *ipconfig /all* and post the results please.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

badstomer you need to be clear on what is modem and what is a modem router.

Modems only have one lan port. Second you have 4 lan ports you are dealing with a modem router combo unit. This is important to understand since you treat each differently.

You should have modem<>router or modem router combo.

What you should not be doing is modem<>router<>router unless you do the following
Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum

You put a modem/router combo unit in bridge mode so your router gets the public wan ip address.. You don't need to do this with a straight modem


----------



## badstormer

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Well, I had a hunch that we were going in the completely wrong direction here, and, for the first time in my life, I was correct.

Unfortunately, I never realized that the Ethernet port on the Router was NOT supposed to hook up to the modem, but rather the internet cable should. I just went over, unplugged the secondary, useless, router, and replaced it with the Linksys. Plugged everything in in the (correct) sockets, and it worked like a charm. Port's open, problem solved.


Amazingly it only took me... A very, very, very long time to figure that out.


Thanks for the (very much appreciated) assistance, though, I doubt this problem would be resolved without it.

Here's hoping it doesn't come up again... Thanks again.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Static IP adress causes my computer to disconnect from internet.*

Thanks for the update and glad you got it working.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Glad it is now all working.


----------

